# Warding off Feral Cats



## Mooney Cat (Aug 28, 2008)

Question for everyone.

We currently have two feral barn cats that we rescued about 2 months ago, and just noticed a few days ago that there is a new feral cat hanging around. Not a problem normally but this new cat is bullying the two other cats and taking all of their food.

Is there any ways to scare this new cat off so that the other two cat eat and relax in peace?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive seen aggressive ferals change after we neutered them. Guess I should ask are all your kitties S/N? Sometime that plays into this. Im assuming your free feeding them? They can back off till the new cat is done. 

S/N helps even out the relationships with in feral cat colonies so they can live peaceablely


----------



## Mooney Cat (Aug 28, 2008)

Our two cats are not neutered, and we cant tell if the new cat is male or female, we think its female. 

Whe I walk out there I am able to scare it off and it stays at a distance until I am gone. However, tonight when my when went out there to scare it off it just sat there and started hissing at her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Merry. Cats get many of their injuries from fighting, and this can be helped by spaying and neutering. I would borrow a humane trap from the Humane Society, and ask at the same time, if they will help by spaying and neutering. You would be doing the cats a huge service, and probaby help them to live longer. 

If you have no luck with the Humane Society, there are lists of organizations at the top of this forum.

I was going to post them, but I am getting an error message. 

I wish you the best, and thank you for helping these cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mooney cat this wont be the last cat to wander in looking for food and shelter. It will help if all your cats are S/N so they cant reproduce. 

You should read up on Trap Neuter Release movement in this country with feral cats. I think youd be inspired on what is going on and what a difference it makes for these forgotten kitties. Bless you for giving these kitty a barn home.


----------

